# Paramedics Plus?



## jon51 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi everybody.  I am a paramedic and I am new to this forum and was just curious if anyone has any feedback about working for paramedics plus or any of the sister companies. Also, do any of you guys or gals know when they might begin hiring for alameda county?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 22, 2010)

They already started accepting applications. I don't know if they started hiring, interviews, or anything like that. When I get on my computer I'll post up a link.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 22, 2010)

You can find application link at paramedicsplus.com. Then click on alameda county link.  Hear that they are looking at a March hire data for logistics all on second and third hand news.


----------



## whizkid1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not sure where to post this.If anybody is looking for an EMS managers job I saw one in our local paper.It is an ALS hospital based service in a town of about 1,500 in northwestern MN.Contact me if interested and I will get you more info.You can download an application at firstcare.org it will bring you to essentia health,but then on the right side it has a listing of the towns they serve click on fosston and it will bring you to firstcare and click on employment.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 30, 2010)

jon51 said:


> Hi everybody.  I am a paramedic and I am new to this forum and was just curious if anyone has any feedback about working for paramedics plus or any of the sister companies. Also, do any of you guys or gals know when they might begin hiring for alameda county?  Thanks for any information.



I work for the head honcho company in TX, ETMC-EMS. I don't know anything about their application stuff but I do know they are ran the same as our company. Our COO and GM is the same for Paramedic's Plus.


----------



## 281mustang (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm very familiar with one of their sister companies(Sunstar in Pinellas county FL) and have been less than impressed. But with that said that is the extent of my limited exposure with Paramedics Plus.


----------

